# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  κρίση πανικού

## smaropap

Καλησπέρα, είμαι καινούργια στο φορουμ και πρώτη φορά γράφω. Έχω εδώ και 1 μήνα που ξυπνάω το βράδυ και αισθάνομαι ότι δεν μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα, σαν κάτι να με πιέζει στο στήθος, και να πρέπει να χασμουρηθώ πολλές φορές για να μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ... Περνάει ώρα για να περάσει όλο αυτό και αν αλλάξω δωμάτιο και ξαπλώσω στο σαλόνι αισθάνομαι καλύτερα. Κοιμάμαι με τον σύζυγο, έχουμε μια κόρη, δεν έχουμε ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα στη σχέση μας (όπως όλα τα ζευγάρια), δουλεύω αρκετά είμαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας. Το μόνο που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι είμαστε στη προσπάθεια για 2ο παιδί, έκανα μια διακοπή κύησης στον 4ο μήνα πριν από 4 μήνες. γεγονός που μου στοίχισε πάρα πολύ και επίσης έχουμε οικογενειακή επιχείρηση όπου τελευταία έχω πολύ άγχος γιατι δεν πηγαίνει πολύ καλά και έχω θέματα με έναν συγγενή μου που είναι επίσης μέσα στην επιχείρηση μαζί μου. Σκέφτομαι να κλείσω ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο αλλά δέχομαι κάθε πρόταση. Ευχαριστώ που με διαβάσατε!

----------


## GoldenM

> Καλησπέρα, είμαι καινούργια στο φορουμ και πρώτη φορά γράφω. Έχω εδώ και 1 μήνα που ξυπνάω το βράδυ και αισθάνομαι ότι δεν μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα, σαν κάτι να με πιέζει στο στήθος, και να πρέπει να χασμουρηθώ πολλές φορές για να μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ... Περνάει ώρα για να περάσει όλο αυτό και αν αλλάξω δωμάτιο και ξαπλώσω στο σαλόνι αισθάνομαι καλύτερα. Κοιμάμαι με τον σύζυγο, έχουμε μια κόρη, δεν έχουμε ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα στη σχέση μας (όπως όλα τα ζευγάρια), δουλεύω αρκετά είμαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας. Το μόνο που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι είμαστε στη προσπάθεια για 2ο παιδί, έκανα μια διακοπή κύησης στον 4ο μήνα πριν από 4 μήνες. γεγονός που μου στοίχισε πάρα πολύ και επίσης έχουμε οικογενειακή επιχείρηση όπου τελευταία έχω πολύ άγχος γιατι δεν πηγαίνει πολύ καλά και έχω θέματα με έναν συγγενή μου που είναι επίσης μέσα στην επιχείρηση μαζί μου. Σκέφτομαι να κλείσω ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο αλλά δέχομαι κάθε πρόταση. Ευχαριστώ που με διαβάσατε!


Καλησπέρα,

Αυτά τα θέματα, όσο νωρίτερα τα αντιμετωπίσεις, τόσο ευκολότερα τα διαχειρίζεσαι.

Επομένως η σκέψη σου να κλείσεις ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο είναι στη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Πρέπει να ξέρεις όμως πως τα αποτελέσματα της ψυχοθεραπείας δεν είναι άμεσα. Στο λέω για να μην έχεις την ψευδαίσθηση ότι με τη πρώτη ή τη δεύτερη συνάντηση όλα θα φτιάξουν. Συνήθως παίρνει κάποιο διάστημα να δεις μια ανακούφιση (δύο με τρεις μήνες - μπορεί και στο πρώτο μήνα, πάντα ανάλογα με τον άνθρωπο και την περίπτωση).

Τώρα καλό θα είναι για να ανακουφίσεις τον εαυτό σου από τα συμπτώματα που σε ταλαιπωρούν τώρα, μπορείς να κάνεις κάποιες αλλαγές. Όχι τσιγάρο, όχι αλκοόλ, όχι διεγερτικά όπως είναι η καφεΐνη. Κάποια μορφή άσκησης ώστε να εκτονώνεις την ένταση, όπως περπάτημα βοηθάει πολύ. Το να μάθεις να διαλογίζεσαι είναι κάτι που θα σε βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ, αλλά θέλει υπομονή και να αφιερώσεις χρόνο. Ο διαλογισμός με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ εμένα.

Υπάρχουν συμπληρώματα που μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν. Μαγνήσιο με βιταμίνη Β6, L-Theanine, Ροδιόλα είναι κάποια από αυτά. Προφανώς κάποια αφεψήματα όπως το χαμομήλι ή η βαλεριάνα θα μπορούσαν να σε βοηθήσουν επίσης. Να ξέρεις πως για να βγεις από αυτό το λούκι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μπορείς να κοιμάσαι καλά. Αν καταφέρεις να κόψεις εντελώς τον καφέ θα δεις μεγάλη βελτίωση σε αυτό το τομέα.

Μια άλλη άσκηση που μπορείς να κάνεις και βοηθά πάρα πολύ είναι το γράψιμο. Ακούγεται ρετρό, το ξέρω, όμως το να κρατάς ημερολόγιο θα σε βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ στο να εκφράσεις με κάποιο τρόπο σκέψεις και συναισθήματα. Στη συνέχεια θα μπορέσεις να ξαναδιαβάσεις τις σκέψεις σου και να δεις τι θα μπορούσες να διαχειριστείς με ορθότερο τρόπο. Το γράψιμο με βοήθησε πάρα πάρα πολύ και το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα. 

Να θυμάσαι ότι όλα θέλουν το χρόνο τους. Δεν θα δεις θαύματα με τη πρώτη.

Όλα αυτά που σου πρότεινα είναι στην κατεύθυνση των μικρών αλλαγών που αν ενσωματώσεις στη καθημερινότητα σου, θα δεις σταδιακά αλλαγές και σημαντική βελτίωση στη ποιότητα της ζωής σου. Δώσε χρόνο λοιπόν. Δεν είναι σαν να παίρνεις ηρεμιστικό που άμεσα σε βάζει σε λήθαργο. Δεν λειτουργεί έτσι.

Να θυμάσαι ότι όπως όλα όσα σε πιέζουν και σου δημιουργούν άγχος δεν δημιουργήθηκαν σε μια μέρα. Έτσι θα χρειαστεί να το παλέψεις και εσύ για κάποιο διάστημα μέχρι να δεις βελτίωση.

Και το σημαντικότερο που θέλω να σου πω. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει τη βοήθεια που θα μπορούσες να λάβεις από έναν ειδικό. Να το θυμάσαι πάντα αυτό.

Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ και καλή δύναμη στον αγώνα σου.

----------


## smaropap

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Αυτά τα θέματα, όσο νωρίτερα τα αντιμετωπίσεις, τόσο ευκολότερα τα διαχειρίζεσαι.
> 
> Επομένως η σκέψη σου να κλείσεις ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο είναι στη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Πρέπει να ξέρεις όμως πως τα αποτελέσματα της ψυχοθεραπείας δεν είναι άμεσα. Στο λέω για να μην έχεις την ψευδαίσθηση ότι με τη πρώτη ή τη δεύτερη συνάντηση όλα θα φτιάξουν. Συνήθως παίρνει κάποιο διάστημα να δεις μια ανακούφιση (δύο με τρεις μήνες - μπορεί και στο πρώτο μήνα, πάντα ανάλογα με τον άνθρωπο και την περίπτωση).
> 
> Τώρα καλό θα είναι για να ανακουφίσεις τον εαυτό σου από τα συμπτώματα που σε ταλαιπωρούν τώρα, μπορείς να κάνεις κάποιες αλλαγές. Όχι τσιγάρο, όχι αλκοόλ, όχι διεγερτικά όπως είναι η καφεΐνη. Κάποια μορφή άσκησης ώστε να εκτονώνεις την ένταση, όπως περπάτημα βοηθάει πολύ. Το να μάθεις να διαλογίζεσαι είναι κάτι που θα σε βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ, αλλά θέλει υπομονή και να αφιερώσεις χρόνο. Ο διαλογισμός με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ εμένα.
> 
> Υπάρχουν συμπληρώματα που μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν. Μαγνήσιο με βιταμίνη Β6, L-Theanine, Ροδιόλα είναι κάποια από αυτά. Προφανώς κάποια αφεψήματα όπως το χαμομήλι ή η βαλεριάνα θα μπορούσαν να σε βοηθήσουν επίσης. Να ξέρεις πως για να βγεις από αυτό το λούκι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μπορείς να κοιμάσαι καλά. Αν καταφέρεις να κόψεις εντελώς τον καφέ θα δεις μεγάλη βελτίωση σε αυτό το τομέα.
> ...


ευχαριστώ πολύ! Έχω ήδη ξεκινήσει πιλάτες γιατι αισθάνομαι ότι ηρεμώ και όταν με πίανει αυτό απλά σκέφτομαι ότι δεν είναι τίποτα, θα περάσει. Χαμομήλι με βαλεριάνα πίνω κάθε βράδυ και όντως με χαλαρώνει αρκετά. Βέβαια αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αυτές είναι εφήμερες λύσεις και προφανώς οι συνεδρίες θα με βοηθήσουν παραπάνω. Ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να βγω γρήγορα από αυτό το λούκι!

----------


## GoldenM

> ευχαριστώ πολύ! Έχω ήδη ξεκινήσει πιλάτες γιατι αισθάνομαι ότι ηρεμώ και όταν με πίανει αυτό απλά σκέφτομαι ότι δεν είναι τίποτα, θα περάσει. Χαμομήλι με βαλεριάνα πίνω κάθε βράδυ και όντως με χαλαρώνει αρκετά. Βέβαια αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αυτές είναι εφήμερες λύσεις και προφανώς οι συνεδρίες θα με βοηθήσουν παραπάνω. Ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να βγω γρήγορα από αυτό το λούκι!


Κάτι ακόμα που ήθελα να σου πω και ξέχασα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα.

Ο τρόπος που θα προσεγγίσεις τη ψυχοθεραπεία είναι πολύ σημαντικός. Πρέπει λοιπόν να καταλάβεις πολύ καλά ότι το σημαντικότερο πράγμα ώστε να πετύχει η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι η λεγόμενη ψυχοθεραπευτική σχέση. Το να αισθάνεσαι άνετα δηλαδή με τον ψυχολόγο που θα επιλέξεις. Αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Έχε υπόψη σου ότι πολλές φορές στη ψυχοθεραπεία θα στρεσαριστείς, θα χρειαστεί να μιλήσεις για πράγματα που δεν σου είναι ευχάριστα και θα πρέπει να καταφέρεις να το διαχειριστείς. Για το λόγο αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό να επιτύχεις μια στιβαρή θεραπευτική σχέση με τον ψυχολόγο της επιλογής σου.

Ένα άλλο λάθος που θα πρέπει να αποφύγεις είναι το εξής. Το θέμα των προσδοκιών.

Τι θέλω να πω;

Πολλοί άνθρωποι πάνε σε ψυχολόγο και λένε ότι σε μένα δεν με βοήθησε καθόλου η ψυχοθεραπεία. Είναι σημαντικό να καταλάβεις ακριβώς ποιος είναι ο ρόλος ενός ψυχολόγου/ψυχοθεραπευτή.

Ο ρόλος του είναι να σε καθοδηγήσει να ανακαλύψεις τον εαυτό σου και τις αιτίες των ψυχοπιεστικών γεγονότων στη ζωή σου. Δεν είναι μάγος να σε μεταμορφώσει από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Είναι όμως εκείνος ο ειδικός που θα σε καθοδηγεί στα βήματα που θα κάνεις ΕΣΥ στο δρόμο της αυτογνωσίας και της διαχείρισης σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων.

Αυτό που σου λέω είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό. Θεωρώ ότι είναι ο σημαντικότερος παράγοντας στην επιτυχή εξέλιξη της ψυχοθεραπείας.

Από προσωπικό βίωμα έχω να σου πω πως το ψυχοθεραπευτικό ταξίδι με βοήθησε στο να είμαι ικανός να αναγνωρίζω τη δική μου στάση/ευθύνη σε κάθε περιστατικό της ζωής μου. Αυτό σημαίνει αυτογνωσία. Αν είσαι λοιπόν ικανός να το κάνεις αυτό, θα είσαι σε θέση να διαχειρίζεσαι αποτελεσματικότερα όλα όσα σε στεναχωρούν, αποφεύγοντας με αυτό το τρόπο την αγχώδη διαταραχή και τις κρίσεις πανικού.

Τέλος, ένα άλλο πράγμα που θα μπορούσε να σε βοηθήσει είναι να προσέχεις πολύ τις εκφράσεις που χρησιμοποιείς στο λόγο σου. Ειδικότερα θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεις τις εκφράσεις που πυροδοτούν έντονες συναισθηματικές αντιδράσεις.

Για παράδειγμα, έστω ότι έχεις ένα πρόβλημα με τον άντρα σου και μαλώσατε για αυτό το λόγο.

Αν πεις/σκεφτείς _"Μα πόσο αδιάφορος είναι αυτός ο άνθρωπος για τα αισθήματα και τις ανάγκες μου. Είναι τόσο σκληρός απέναντι μου. Μου ραγίζει την καρδιά με την στάση του κάθε φορά."_

Τότε πυροδοτείς στο μυαλό σου αλυσιδωτές συναισθηματικές αντιδράσεις, η οποίες όμως είναι ικανές να πυροδοτήσουν πόνο και άγχος και στρες και κρίσεις πανικού. Όχι!! Μην το κάνεις αυτό.

Αν στη παραπάνω περίπτωση επιλέξεις να πεις/σκεφτείς (χρησιμοποιώντας λογική και όχι συναίσθημα) _"Διαπιστώνω ότι ο άντρας μου δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τις προσωπικές μου ανάγκες και επιθυμίες. Αυτό το γεγονός δημιουργεί εντάσεις στη σχέση μας. Πρέπει να μιλήσω με ψυχραιμία μαζί του και να το επιλύσουμε για το καλό της σχέσης μας."_ 

Αμέσως η διαφορά στο τρόπο που προσέγγισες την ίδια κατάσταση αλλάζει τις συναισθηματικές αντιδράσεις που δημιουργούνται μέσα σου.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα. 

Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## christos_cr

Καλησπέρα smaropap, συμφωνώ με όλα τα παραπάνω και το πιο βασικό: πρόλαβε το τώρα, με ψυχολόγο ή με όποιο τρόπο μπορείς, εγώ το άφησα και παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικό τώρα και σταμάτησα και τη δουλειά μου. Golden έκανες διαλογισμό κάπου ή μόνος σου;

----------


## GoldenM

> Καλησπέρα smaropap, συμφωνώ με όλα τα παραπάνω και το πιο βασικό: πρόλαβε το τώρα, με ψυχολόγο ή με όποιο τρόπο μπορείς, εγώ το άφησα και παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικό τώρα και σταμάτησα και τη δουλειά μου. Golden έκανες διαλογισμό κάπου ή μόνος σου;


Καλησπέρα.

Έχω ανοίξει θέμα για το διαλογισμό στο παρακάτω link.

https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...ht=mindfulness

Όχι φίλε μου δεν έχω πάει κάπου. Απλά μου είπε η ψυχολόγος μου να το δοκιμάσω και το έκανα. Πραγματικά με ωφέλησε πάρα πολύ. Πλέον το έχω κάνει μέρος της καθημερινότητας μου.

----------


## Georgewww

Συμφωνω με τα παραπάνω. 
"ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας" επι Τσιπρα γινεται να κοιμασαι καλα? χαχαχ

----------

